# Black Wolffish



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is some more pics of my black wolf.

View attachment 190758

View attachment 190759

View attachment 190760

View attachment 190761

View attachment 190762

View attachment 190763


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

pictures dont work


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

...and i like a wolfy :nod:


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

nooo pics!!?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

OK I will restate that


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Think the pics are showing now...sorry about that dont know what happened.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning wolf man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice looking wolf


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

great looking wolf brian. congrats bud


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

This wolf just got sold...got another fish coming in next weekend, i can't wait. I'll post pics and feeding video as soon as i can...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks gnarly! congrats on the new one too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats one bad ass wolf fish


----------

